# Gracias de antemano



## z00mbie

Buenos días a todos,
Tengo esta gran duda: ¡cómo de dice gracias de antemano? 
En una carta formal, ´qué clase de "despedida" es más formal?
Muchas gracias a todos!!!


----------



## ulart

Hola,

Gracias de antemano: _merci d'abord

_despedida formal: _veuillez agréer, Monsieur/Madame,                                  l'expression de mes sincères salutations.

_Pero la despedida depende mucho del tipo de carta.

Saludos.


----------



## Keiria

z00mbie said:


> ¡cómo de dice gracias de antemano?


 
También se puede decir "merci d'avance".


----------



## Paquita

Y en contexto formal = 
Avec mes remerciements anticipés/En vous remerciant bien vivement à l'avance, veuillez.... y la continuación que te propone Ulart


----------



## Tina.Irun

En correspondencia comercial, se utiliza lo indicado  por Paquit&:

Avec mes/nos remerciements anticipés, je vous prie/veuillez....  

o también: 
"Vous remerciant par avance, je vous prie/veuillez..."


----------



## Isis34

ulart said:


> Gracias de antemano: _merci d'abord
> _



Tiens, je n'ai jamais vu/entendu cette formule  ?
*
Merci d'avance *est la formule la plus courante, je crois.

Ta deuxième proposition, Ulart, est en revanche tout à fait correcte, ainsi que les autres propositions.


----------



## z00mbie

Merci a tous!!!! J'ai compris tres bien!!!!  
Merci pour repondre cette grosse doute!!!!


----------



## ulart

Isis34 said:


> Tiens, je n'ai jamais vu/entendu cette formule  ?
> *
> Merci d'avance *est la formule la plus courante, je crois.



Ne me dis pas que ça n'existe pas! 

Oh là là! Je l'ai lue... 

Ça n'est pas bien en français?

Merci.


----------



## Paquita

ulart said:


> Ça n'est pas bien en français?
> 
> .


 
Si, mais pas pour une formule "de politesse" et surtout écrite,...

Entre amis et oralement, oui , sans problème , mais avec une suite = merci tout d'abord de....(m'inviter...) et d'autre part de ....(m'offrir un cadeau) !!!


----------



## Isis34

Paquit& said:


> Si, mais pas pour une formule "de politesse" et surtout écrite,...
> 
> Entre amis et oralement, oui , sans problème , mais avec une suite = merci tout d'abord de....(m'inviter...) et d'autre part de ....(m'offrir un cadeau) !!!




 Je souscris tout à fait .


----------



## ulart

Hola,

como siempre, muchas gracias 

Saludos.


----------



## z00mbie

ça n'existe pas??? 
_l'expression de mes sincères salutations._  C'est pas bien??? 
Je n'as pas compris!!


----------



## nordiste

z00mbie said:


> ça n'existe pas???
> _l'expression de mes sincères salutations._ C'est pas bien???
> Je n'as pas compris!!


 

Hola,
si si, on termine souvent une lettre par cette formule : "veuillez agréer, Madame, ou Monsieur, l'expression de mes sincères salutations " ou "je vous prie d'agréer l'expression de mes salutations distinguées".

Lo que no se dice es "merci d'abord", en una carta puedes decir "Tout, d'abord merci pour...." pero eso supone que despues vas a dar las gracias por otra cosa, y como lo dicen mas arriba esto no se emplea mucho en una carta "formal", depende del contexto.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,


nordiste said:


> Lo que no se dice es "merci d'abord", en una carta puedes decir "Tout, d'abord merci pour...." pero eso supone que despues vas a dar las gracias por otra cosa, y como lo dicen mas arriba esto no se emplea mucho en una carta "formal", depende del contexto.


Normalmente se dice de _antemano gracias_ en el caso de un favor que se pide y que no se ha obtenido todavía y se pone con la fórmula de despedida. Para la traducción repasar los posts 3 y 4 que dan la solución.

Si se tratara del principio de una carta (agradecer lo que ya se ha obtenito):
- Ante todo quisiera...
- En premier lieu je voudrais...

En una carta seria/formal _d'abord_ no se escribe.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## washywa

Bonjour tout le monde!

J´aimerais savoir le quel est correct en français, et si les deux sont corrects, le quel va mieux dans mon contexte.

1 Merci d´avance
2 Merci en avance

Le contexte est à la fin d´une lettre qu´il faut que j´écrive à une université française.

Merci


----------



## Forgetmenot

Bonjour washywa,

La formule correcte est "merci d'avance", qu'on emploie aussi à l'oral;
ou alors, plus soutenu et utilisé seulement à l'écrit: "D'avance, merci"
En l'occurrence, ici les deux iraient mais je pencherais plutôt pour "D'avance, merci" qui est légèrement plus distingué.

Salutations


----------



## washywa

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## AlexAnnA

Il me semble que "merci d'avance" n'est pas très soutenu. Donc je suis d'accord avec Forfetmenot pour le renverser. 

Autrement, on peut dire aussi :

_Je vous remercie d'avance/ par avance_


----------



## Susanarp

Buenos días.
¿Cómo está mejor dicho para agradecer de antemano:  'merci en avance' o bien 'merci d`avance? Gracias.


----------



## egonovato

Hola Susanarp, se tiene que decir : "merci d'avance" o también " je vous remercie par avance" y otras variantes pero de ninguna manera "merci en  avance". 
Tu peux arriver  "en avance" à un rendez-vous par exemple ou payer "d'avance" une facture mais ce sont d'autres questions. Espero haberte ayudado.
A bientôt


----------

